# Rrt Vs Rpt Is There A Difference



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I know many are not big fans of the Truemark tapered tubes, however, having tried many of the tubes I to really like the way they shoot.

After shooting them ( RRT ) in my Starship many many times, in the 12 days since making it, they have broke two times at the pouch. After re-tieing, they are shooting even better. They are presently tied 7 3/4" from the fork to the tie on the pouch and shoot fantastic, ( wish I had a crony ).

I am shooting a 37" draw with these and have yet to have them break at the fork with the rotating prongs. I'm shooting mostly 3/8", with some 5/16" and 1/2" steel ammo.

Can anyone tell me if there is that much diffrence between the RRT and RPT ( high velocity ) red tapered bands ? Henry, have you ever tested both, and if so what were the results ?


----------



## Invisible (Sep 24, 2011)

fsa46 said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is that much diffrence between the RRT and RPT ( high velocity ) red tapered bands ?


I too would love to know what the difference is between RRT and RPT. I've only used RRT. Based only on what I've seen on pictures in adverts on the web, the only difference I can see is that RPT appear to come with a sachet of aerospace protectant, so I wonder if the actual tubes themselves are any different?


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Invisible said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is that much diffrence between the RRT and RPT ( high velocity ) red tapered bands ?


I too would love to know what the difference is between RRT and RPT. I've only used RRT. Based only on what I've seen on pictures in adverts on the web, the only difference I can see is that RPT appear to come with a sachet of aerospace protectant, so I wonder if the actual tubes themselves are any different?
[/quote]

Since my original post, ( which received 0 replies ) I have bought and used the RPT tubes on a Starship with rotating prongs and absolutely love them. Re-tied three times after breaking at the pouch after many, many shots and still shooting great. They will be to short to use again after the next break, but I would rate them at an A . IMHO

I might add, although the RRT tubes were alright, I wouldn't buy them again after using the RPT tubes and other CHEAPER Chinese tapered tubes I have been using with decent results.

The only issue I have with them is that they are a little pricey considering all the excellent flats and tubing available out there for less $.


----------

